# RNS 510 install 2010 Golf Mk VI



## dzajano (Jul 24, 1999)

Anyone know how to swap an RNS 510 for the stock RCD in a MkVI Golf? Specifically I've heard that 1)the Sirius unit with the RCD is a remote module (located where?) that needs to be disconnected, with an extension for the Sirius antenna then routed back to the head unit; 2) that I need to swap the yellow and grey wires in the auxillary harness on the back of the head unit; and that I need to disconnect the wire for the remote compass (where is it, please tell me I don't have to drop the roof liner, please) because the Nav unit feeds directional info to the MFDI via the GPS. I'd like to have everything work and read out on the dah display. The RNS510 is an OEM unit (not Chinese knockoff). Thanks.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You don't have to do most of this stuff if you actually have the stock RCD-510 (touchscreen) in the Mark 6.
Sirius is inside the RCD-510 so the wire is behind the stereo already. no extensions or other boxes.
No need to swap wires for aux as the pinout for RCD and RNS are identical for aux.
You Do have to disconnect the compass though if you have one currently. In the Golf, it is in the rear headliner section near the 3rd brake light area. Open the hatch, pull down the headliner (I think you have to remove a plastic piece), and it's a module back there near the airbag plugs and stuff.








Should be in the same place on the Golf 6, that is a Golf 5 though so don't yell at me if it's wrong.








The RNS for RCD is a direct swap though, very little to mess with since they're the same "Generation" of unit.


----------



## dzajano (Jul 24, 1999)

Thank you very much - very helpful and what I was hoping to hear as well. Will get into it this weekend.


----------



## motodc (Dec 11, 2009)

dzajano,
interested to hear how you made out. Can you post your install experience?


----------



## dzajano (Jul 24, 1999)

*Re: (motodc)*

The in dash installation was easy, just added the GPS sensor and tucked it out of the way with duct tape. Used VCDS to program the unit, some bits and pieces I picked up from here and from vwnavi - some things I had to figure out myself. It took a few tries to get some bugs out. Initially wasn't able to change radio stations with steering wheel control. Had to turn off compass, program in that I have Dynaudio, and make a few other adjustments. Currently I still need to unplug the compass module but don't know for sure where it is or how to get to it the trim is stuck on pretty good and I don't want to force the trim too much in the cold weather. Also no radio data shows up on MFDS (did show station w/RCD 510), and I don't know if that's a function not available w/ the RNS 510 or I've just got to adjust the long programming some more.


----------



## gti-joe (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (dzajano)*

I am thinking about doing the swap myself. Any other advice? At least from the looks of the dash, it seems much simpler than the MKV where you had to remove the top air duct before pulling out the radio. Its looks like there is just one piece of trim around the radio that has to be removed. Is that correct?
How was the CAN BUS install? Did you have to do anything else or is it really just plug and play?


----------



## ewireo2 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: (dzajano)*

did you find where the compass module really is? i asked a few techs - most had no idea and one said it might be near the left tail lamp.
i'd like to do the swap, but want to find out definitively where that compass module is first before i go pulling interior panels off.


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bumping this old thread to see if anyone knows the best way to access the compass module in a Mk VI golf.... sorry if it has been explained.


----------

